# IVF BFP or Trigger? Update, it was a BFP!!



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

I did my trigger (Pregnyl 5000iu) on 10th October, EC was on 12th and 5 day transfer on 17th. It's now the 21st and I have a faint BFP (visible at a distance, no tilting needed) on Frer? Should the trigger be out of my system by now? What are the chances that this is a real BFP?

Thank you xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

This is hard to tell.  So you had the embryo/embryo's put back 4 days ago?  If yes then you have tested way to early and it could well be the end of the trigger shot that has given a faint BFP.  My sister had a blast put back and she was told to test no earlier then 9 days past ET, as the trigger shot can stay in your system for a maximum of 14 days.  I do know a few ladies who have tested at 7days past ET and have got genuine BFP's.  

I know it is hard, but try and hold off for a few more days.  At least then you will know that the result you have is genuine.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,the fact that ur hcg shot was 11 days seems positive however I would give it another 3 days at least cos then ul no for sure that the hcg shot is outta ur system!!

Good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I really tested to make sure that the trigger was gone, I'd read that it would be by now. Trying very hard not to read too much into this.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Wifey

I think only 4 days after ET you have tested too early, I would think the embies are only just implanting now then they would release the HCG. Try to hang on a few more days and fingers crossed you still get a BFP x


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, it wasn't the trigger! I tested this morning at 7dp5dt and I got a blazing BFP! Can't believe it worked first go!


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I really hope its a true bfp for u hun but just keep it in mind that it can take up to 14 days for hcg shot to leave ur system!!

Jenna xx


----------



## wifey29 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm certain it's not the trigger, it's much, much darker


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

If you did your trigger 14 days ago there is no way it would be that dark - there would be hardly any left in your system.  Soooo.......

CONGRATULATIONS!!   

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations!

This seems quite common when people have blast's back, the early test's are the trigger shot and then they seem to blend straight in to a genuine BFP, so you never really get BFN's in between.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------

